# Absurd Color Names ??



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

I wuz cleaning out some accumulated crap, and came across some old fan decks.

So let's have some fun. Color names. Let's hear some of your favorite absurd names. 

I've oft wondered who invents the names. Some word smith wannabe chain smoking in dimly lit (if at all), sub-sub-basement fallout shelter, with a bottle of Jack Daniels by his side ?

Here are some to get you going:

Bongo Jazz 
Dublin Bay
Misty Morning Dew
Charcoal Bisque
Sweat Sock Sorbet

A friend told me today he was applying "green apple martini". 

And my favorite all time color name (although not commercially available) is Clitora Loobria.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Farrow & Ball colour: 

DEAD SALMON


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

M.A.B. Color

"Cream Dream"


Here it is in use . .


----------



## Flikka (Feb 22, 2006)

lol Farrow & Ball has the greatest names.

Setting Plaster
Monkey Puzzle
Ointment Pink
Mouse's Back
Elephant's Breath

Ya gotta love the English.....the paints pretty good too! 

Cheers
Mary


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

Many people have described a color I'm using as "Baby Poop". Yet I've never seen that color on the fan deck. They should put one on there with that name, so I can pull out the fan deck and say, "Nope. Baby Poop is color number738. This is number 724." :no:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Cool Thread

Pittsburgh:
Rubber Ducky
Rise-N-Shine
Shrimp Cocktail
Elf Shoe
Mom's Lipstick
Pizza Pie
Grandma's Apron
Teeny Bikini
Moose Antler
Gourmet Mushroom


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

SW colors

Reuben's Flesh
Sandspit
Nutmeat
Squirrel's Tail


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

These are car paint names from the late 60' and early 70's.

Sublime
Green Go
Go Mango
Banana
Panther Pink
Plum Crazy
Hemi Orange
Limelight
Sassy Grass Green
Vitamin "C"
Lemon Twist
Moulin Rouge
In Violet 
Tor Red
Original Cinnamon
Bring 'Em Back Olive
Three Putt Green
Anti-Establish Mint
Last Stand Custard
There She Blue
Young Turquoise
Hulla Blue
Good Clean Fawn
Counter Revolutionary Red
Knight White
Freudian Gilt
History Onyx


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Pratt & Lambert 
Always Smooth 
Blueberry Slush 
Browned Butter 
Chipmunk Stripe (Chipmunk also available) 
Cool Grasshopper 
Creative Thinker 
Frou Frou 
Maid or Orleans 
Nude Rose 
Puffball 
Smokestain Rose 
To The Blues 
Trout


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

"These are car paint names from the late 60' and early 70's." Oh how i love Hemi Orange.


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

"daArch And my favorite all time color name (although not commercially available) is Clitora Loobria."

Is there a suitable primer for this exotic color? Also, not a color, but I used to get this crazy lubricant seems like it was called Maiden Oil?

Great thread!! :thumbup1: :wheelchair:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

My girlfriend picked the colors for our new house.......

How about our bathroom color!.....Guacamole! :blink:


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

did cabinets from hell and ended up having to repaint them....will never forget the name of the SW color i had to use... FLAN...sounds like a big hack ball to me. should have known this was a paint job that was going to go bad...lol


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

Lornmastro, so what color is "FLAN"? I'm thinking some moderate dark brown? Or maybe closer to flox, or phlegm?

Happy Painting, Paul :wheelchair:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

BM color that my wife picked for our guest bedroom
"eccentric lime", and yes it is just what it sounds like,the men hate it :no:and all the women love it:clap:


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

flan is a yellowey peachy color...yuk!!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

paint_booger said:


> Many people have described a color I'm using as "Baby Poop". Yet I've never seen that color on the fan deck. They should put one on there with that name, so I can pull out the fan deck and say, "Nope. Baby Poop is color number738. This is number 724." :no:




Don't remember the real name of the color, - - but I have referred to one color as "baby-sh!t yellow"!! . . . :laughing:


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

I've heard it many times, and I always ask, "Strained carrot baby poop or green bean?"


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

paint_booger said:


> I've heard it many times, and I always ask, "Strained carrot baby poop or green bean?"



:laughing: Yeah, - - then I guess there's always the next question, - - "Smushed Shade" or "Tapered Tirade" finish?? :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Tom, I prefer the 'tapered'. Wouldn't want anything to slam shut.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Tom, I prefer the 'tapered'. Wouldn't want anything to slam shut.



:laughing: Proving we don't just know our stool-sh!t, - - but also our bull-sh!t!! :laughing:


----------

